# [Solved] HD Tune airflow temperature



## MightyMiroWD

Hi @purik!

The diagnostics of the drive shows that the current airflow is 65 is not exactly the best result for an HDD test.

There are few things you can try to lower the temp. First, make sure there is cool air blowing over the drives by placing the drives inside the case in the path of the airflow between the air intake vents and the exhaust fan. By doing so the cooling will come from the air outside and not by the one that the heated one by the other components (like CPU and GPU for instance)

Another option is that there is not much room for air circulation if you have few drives that are stacked on top of each other inside the case. If it's so then try to have more space between them, somewhere around 1/8" minimum spacing between them will provide a good airflow.

Hope this helps and feel free to ask any questions you may have.

Cheers!


----------



## purik

Actually the temperature is 32 degrees...


----------



## purik

@MightyMiroWD
Another one. 29 degrees... yet air flow is 71. What does it mean?


----------



## MightyMiroWD

Can you run tests with some other tool, including the manufacturers tool from the official website? Just to have some more sources to compare the results.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

We had the same problem with a few Seagate 2GB Green 5900rpm back-up/storage drive.
RMA the drives, new ones didnt have that issue again.


----------



## purik

@ Sp33d I don't know what RMA means... but if you say to replace it, I can't because somebody gave it to me

@MightyMiroWD I'm working on it 

I have a question tho'. If the temperature of the HDD is around 30 degrees celsius, why should I concern about that air flow?


----------



## MightyMiroWD

This number might be reporting the max temperature the drive reached. The current SMART values number is not in degrees, but there are calculated parameters to compare with threshold. Bigger value is better. As you see the ''worst'' fallen below ''threshold''. 29C value comes from the sensor, not from SMART table.

Let's wait and see what the diagnostic results will be, and then we'll see what is going with the drive based on the S.M.A.R.T. values of another program.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Do you feel the drive being hot to touch or feel any hot air coming from drive?
What the issue was is the temp sensor is most likely faulty or software is not reading correctly.

Question are you using this drive as backup/storage or OS?
Seagate green is for backup-storage, not for OS as it is a slow drive.


----------



## purik

@ Mighty Ok, I'll post the results when it's complete.
@ Sp33d I use it as a backup. The drive is not hot at all when I touch it. The temp sensor reads properly


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

There is multiple sensors. Could also be the circuit board is faulty.
Cant really tell. Keep an eye on it and see anything changes.


----------



## mattliston

go to piriform and download a portable version of defraggler

it reads SMART data and reads the correct temp

Also benefit of being a good defragmenting program.

EDIT Harddriveslike being in the 30's or low 40's for temps. They do not like being really hot or really cold unless specifically labeled as such.

Kinda like your car's gas engine. It hates being cold, loves being operating temp, and craps the bed if it overheats


----------



## purik

@mattliston I have a HDD cooler on the Seagate, but I think i'mma remove it and put it back on the WD HDD
SeaTolls test passed and here is the Defraggler info. Can you tell me if the HDD is fine or damaged?


----------



## purik

up


----------



## MightyMiroWD

The drive is looking great and everything looks OK.

Since this is the manufacturers diagnostic tool I would trust these results more because it's tuned to the firmware of the hard disk, but if you're not sure you can run another test with a third party app and go with two out of three.


----------



## purik

All right, thank you. I'll just leave it this way


----------

